# Night Vision / FLIR



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

I saw an add for a FLIR Monocular for $1500 today. Great day/night capabilities with range of over 1100 meters. This seemed like an extremely reasonable price. 

Are any of you planning to add a FLIR or night vision system to your preps? Already have one? 

I would think a FLIR Monocular would be a must have for evading trouble while bugging out or moving through and around an Urban environment at night.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do not have FLIR, I do have passive NVD's.

They were expensive when bought new long ago.

I have no intention of upgrading to thermal, what I have works well enough for me.

What I have is not commercial stuff but USGI issue gen 3 type.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a thermal sight for my go to rifle, . . . that I doubt I'd trade for a NV device.

A week after I got it, . . . I took it to a place I knew I could get some distance with it, . . . check out and see what was going on, . . . a marina.

Sure enough, . . . in the dead dark , . . . where I could see nothing, . . . picked up a guy fly fishing in what looked like a Vietnam floppy hat and jungle jacket. That was at 400 yds.

Down a bit from him was two white lights, . . . turned out to be a pram, . . . 3 guys night fishing, . . . lardo in the middle, . . . lightweights at either end. About 375 yds.

Later I stopped at a couple of soy bean fields to see if the deer were out and browsing, . . . of course they were, . . . everything from 30 yds, . . . to a solid quarter mile. I could count the tines on the guy out at about 250 or so.

I went back home later, . . . got out ol' Google Earth, . . . measured off the distances. 

It's a Pulsar XQ 50. I have not tried it yet, . . . it is said to be able to allow you to distinguish a man at a mile.

I watched a you tube video on NV vs Thermal, . . . it was what sold me on the thermal.

Additionally, . . . I can add a little 4 inch screen video monitor, . . . put my rifle up on top of my shoulder, . . . hold the screen, . . . and I have the best of both worlds: ability to easily navigate in the dark, . . . and super ability to shoot "whatever" in the night.

And thermal does not need any light source whatsoever, . . . 

Funniest thing I ever looked at through it, . . . was a skunk. It was almost dark . . . could still see little stinky out there, . . . but thru the thermal he is all white. Took me a minute to compute that when I first saw him, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We had some city owned models of star light scopes. Not sure if the technology is different from Flir since i never messed with them much. Around where we were there was so much light pollution from varied sources it made them pretty much worthless. Prob work better out in the country


----------

